# ISO help w/yeast bread ingredient



## Donnadoo (Feb 28, 2012)

I have read that some people, (chefs?) add instant potato flakes to their bread recipes;  I have done it before, and it seems like its always a nice texture, but I have no idea how much to add.  Say on a recipe that calls for 2 cups of water, how much instant potato flakes would I add to recipe?  Would appreciate all opinions on this.  Also, curious about flax seed.  Does it taste good, and how much would you add to a recipe.  Thank You so much!!!


----------



## Steve Kroll (Feb 28, 2012)

Potato flakes acts as a binder and leavening agent in bread recipes. Personally, I don't use it, as I don't need the extra starch in my diet, and breads with potato starch tend to go moldy quickly.

Flaxseed is something I add to most of my bread recipes. It needs to be ground to be digestible. With most recipes, you can replace up to a quarter cup of flour per loaf with ground flaxseed.

I find that small amounts of flax don't adversely affect the flavor, provided that it's fresh. For best results, store it in the fridge or freezer.


----------



## GLC (Feb 28, 2012)

It's easier to talk about potato flakes in relation to flour. Half a cup flakes for four cups of flour. Can't be more precise than that, because it depends on the type of bread and the other ingredients. If not replacing part of the flour in the original, add a half cup of liquid. It's not something you want to do with just any bread recipe, unless you want a specific effect. I'd start by making a set recipe using the flakes or mashed potatoes to see how it acts. 

I frequently use flax seed. It's pretty neutral tasting. Makes nice topping that doesn't add distinct flavor. I would generally be adding other seeds, too.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Feb 28, 2012)

This recipe was originally used to make incredible yeast raised doughnuts, but was adapted to make dinner rolls by my DIL's family.  It was handed down through a couple generation to her, and then, I coaxed her into sharing it with me.  I found out that it was a doughnut recipe originally created by Spudnuts doughnut chain in the early 1900's.  But it makes wonderful potato rolls, cinnamon rolls, dougnuts, jelly filled Bismarks, and potato bread.

To use potato flakes instead of potatoes, simply look at your box directions to determine how much potato flake in needed to approximate a potato, and gauge accordingly.

DIL's recipe:

Ingredients;
1lb Potatoes (aprox 3 med potatoes) Cooked and mashed. ( you can use instant potatoes if you wish too)
-Reserve 1/2 cup of liquid from boiling potatoes
-Mix: 1 1/2 C warm milk 
        1/2 C oil
        1/2 C sugar
        2 eggs
        1 TBS salt

If potato water is cool enough add 2TBS of Yeast to water and then add to previous mixture.
Add 7 1/2 C flour ( dough will be soft) and I usually mix the last cup or so into mixture by hand  kneading
Let raise till double then roll out and cut into circles. Dip in melted butter, fold in half and place on greased pan.
Let raise again. Bake @ 350 for 15 min until golden brown.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Donnadoo (Feb 28, 2012)

*Donnadoo*

Thank You so much!


----------



## FluffyAngel (Mar 7, 2012)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:
			
		

> This recipe was originally used to make incredible yeast raised doughnuts, but was adapted to make dinner rolls by my DIL's family.  It was handed down through a couple generation to her, and then, I coaxed her into sharing it with me.  I found out that it was a doughnut recipe originally created by Spudnuts doughnut chain in the early 1900's.  But it makes wonderful potato rolls, cinnamon rolls, dougnuts, jelly filled Bismarks, and potato bread.
> 
> To use potato flakes instead of potatoes, simply look at your box directions to determine how much potato flake in needed to approximate a potato, and gauge accordingly.
> 
> ...



You don't have to allow the potato water & yeast sit and work for a few minutes before adding to the rest of the ingredients?  AND... how would you do the recipe with instant mashed potatoes - would it be by weight of the prepared product?


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 7, 2012)

FluffyAngel said:


> You don't have to allow the potato water & yeast sit and work for a few minutes before adding to the rest of the ingredients? AND... how would you do the recipe with instant mashed potatoes - would it be by weight of the prepared product?


 
The box will probably have an estimated amount of product used to reproduce the amount of a number of potatoes.  I will boil up three medium potatoes tonight and mash them, then measure the volume.  Then you can use box directions to duplicate teh volume measurement.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## FluffyAngel (Mar 9, 2012)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:
			
		

> The box will probably have an estimated amount of product used to reproduce the amount of a number of potatoes.  I will boil up three medium potatoes tonight and mash them, then measure the volume.  Then you can use box directions to duplicate teh volume measurement.
> 
> Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North



I tried your bread recipe here from Spudnuts. Let me start by saying THANK YOU SINCERELY. I made 2 loaves of bread using boiled & mashed potatoes weighed to the ounce and this bread turned out quite wonderful. It rose beautifully. It looks and smells  just amazing. I can't wait to try it. THANK YOU AGAIN.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 9, 2012)

FluffyAngel said:


> I tried your bread recipe here from Spudnuts. Let me start by saying THANK YOU SINCERELY. I made 2 loaves of bread using boiled & mashed potatoes weighed to the ounce and this bread turned out quite wonderful. It rose beautifully. It looks and smells just amazing. I can't wait to try it. THANK YOU AGAIN.


 
I boiled the spuds last night and turned gthem into smashed spuds, with butter and milk added.  The volume came to 1 1/2 cups.  So if you want to use instant spuds, use enough product to make 1 1/2 cups of cooked mashed potatoes.

And I'm glad you like the recipe.  Try making cinnamon rolls from it.  They are absolutely the best.  And don't forget, the recipe was originally used to make doughnuts.  They are the best I've eaten, period.  I have thanked my Daughter-in-Law many times for that recipe.

Seeeeeya; Chief longwind of the North


----------



## FluffyAngel (Mar 9, 2012)

Say Chief, do you make bagels or know anyone on here who might have a bagel recipe to share? I'm looking for one for my friend who is new to this site.


----------



## FrankZ (Mar 9, 2012)

Andy M posted his bagel recipe somewhere around these here parts.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 9, 2012)

FrankZ said:


> Andy M posted his bagel recipe somewhere around these here parts.


 
If Andy posted it, it's a trusted and true recipe, garunteed.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## FrankZ (Mar 9, 2012)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> If Andy posted it, it's a trusted and true recipe, garunteed.
> 
> Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North



The only real issue with his recipe is the cost of the toilet...


----------



## FluffyAngel (Mar 9, 2012)

Having a little trouble converting the degrees celcius to Fahrenheit. I know. I'm being petty. But I'm a long time out of school. I can convert the rest of it pretty much but I don't want to mess that part up.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 9, 2012)

FluffyAngel said:


> Having a little trouble converting the degrees celcius to Fahrenheit. I know. I'm being petty. But I'm a long time out of school. I can convert the rest of it pretty much but I don't want to mess that part up.


 
400'F = 204.44'C or about 204'C.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Mar 9, 2012)

FluffyAngel said:


> Having a little trouble converting the degrees celcius to Fahrenheit. I know. I'm being petty. But I'm a long time out of school. I can convert the rest of it pretty much but I don't want to mess that part up.



Just use Google, type in "xxx degrees Celsius in degrees Fahrenheit."

For example, "100 degrees Celsius in degrees Fahrenheit"or even better (and quicker) if you can't spell them fancy names, "100 degrees c in degrees f" (both reply 212 degrees as expected). And of course it works the opposite direction. Or any other measures.

You can convert ounces into grams or liters into quarts or practically anything you want. Even "10 furlongs per fortnight in mph" (10 furlongs per fortnight = 0.0037202381 mph).

Just Google any measure "in" any other measure and if the conversion makes sense you'll probably get an answer.


----------

